# Connecticut Modern Arnis Boot Camp



## James Miller (Jul 15, 2015)

Datu Tim Hartman will be conducting a one day Modern Arnis Boot Camp in Canton, CT. More information to follow.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Sep 4, 2015)

This event is in the process of being rescheduled. I will updated everyone when the dates have been confirmed.


----------

